# Home made bow press



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*pics*

post away,i like watching paint dry


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Well here it is,, I like it that I can use the ratchet strap with it and don`t have to mess with trying to mound a hydraulic jack or trailer jack stand and chains or steel cables, I can completely take a bow down and remove the limbs and do whatever I need.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Is that a Cardoza bolted on to your homemade press frame? I have used a cardoza portable press for many years and love it..can you post a pic of you using this?


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Forgive me but I just cant see it working right in my head. Can you please post pics of it in use?


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here you go. I am not done yet, still need a crank handle.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

I am not sure if it is a cardoza or not I got it off ebay a few years ago but I really like it.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I may be wrong, but that looks like a disaster waiting to happen. In that design, the bottom pin moves out as you tighten down the ratchet strap. It should be stationary. It puts a lot of extra pressure as you tighten the ratchet strap on your limbs down by the pockets


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Crusher said:


> I may be wrong, but that looks like a disaster waiting to happen. In that design, the bottom pin moves out as you tighten down the ratchet strap. It should be stationary. It puts a lot of extra pressure as you tighten the ratchet strap on your limbs down by the pockets


Actually it is pulling the limbs out of the pockets, or at least trying. You ever seen a T post puller used in fencing? Works just like that.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

goat 834 said:


> Here you go. I am not done yet, still need a crank handle.


Your press looks exactly like the one I am going to build. Did you do that bearing in the front just like the one you can buy? I like how you changed the limb fingers. Did you use a special thread all too?


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

bowhnter7 said:


> Your press looks exactly like the one I am going to build. Did you do that bearing in the front just like the one you can buy? I like how you changed the limb fingers. Did you use a special thread all too?


No bearings although that would be nice. Yes it is ACME thread 3/4'' x 6 threads, like a c-clamp would have


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry Hoosier I did not intend to hijack your thread. I thought you were looking for ideas.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

crusher is right after using it a couple of times I noticed some changes I need to make,,it isn`t pulling the limbs out of the pocket but the bottom rod does need to be the pivot point. The red parts were part of a ratchet type free floating press I got a few years ago, I decided to try and mount it to make a stationary press and bow holder, it works without stressing the bow but the upright support arms are whats taking the bulk of the stress. I am going to get some case hardened bolts long enough to go through the support arms and then attach the limp pressers at the bottom point so it will pivot there and take care of the unwanted stress, should work out alot better after that. Basically I just used square weldable steel you get at lowes and where the securement bolts are I just weled the nut to the tubing after drilling a hole for the bolt to pass through. She needs fine tuning but I really like the set up, less cumbersome than trying get hydraulic jacks and such.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

no hijacking here goat,,let er rip


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> crusher is right after using it a couple of times I noticed some changes I need to make,,it isn`t pulling the limbs out of the pocket but the bottom rod does need to be the pivot point. The red parts were part of a ratchet type free floating press I got a few years ago, I decided to try and mount it to make a stationary press and bow holder, it works without stressing the bow but the upright support arms are whats taking the bulk of the stress. I am going to get some case hardened bolts long enough to go through the support arms and then attach the limp pressers at the bottom point so it will pivot there and take care of the unwanted stress, should work out alot better after that. Basically I just used square weldable steel you get at lowes and where the securement bolts are I just weled the nut to the tubing after drilling a hole for the bolt to pass through. She needs fine tuning but I really like the set up, less cumbersome than trying get hydraulic jacks and such.


I guarantee you that your press, the way it is made, is trying to pull the limbs out of the pockets but is not capable because of the tubing on the pins. When you apply pressure the the strap both sets of pins pull away from one another. As it is, your tubing on the pins is actually rolling up the limb when you apply the pressure preventing the binding that is necessary to actually pull the limbs out. Take a look at the amount of twist being imposed on the limbs when in that press as well. I'll bet that it is quite a bit. I am just trying to prevent you from damaging your equipment and dont mean to sound like I am just looking for things to nit pic.


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree...looks like the limbs are being bent as opposed to the limbs being pivoted at the pocket [much like a stick between two trees]. If you were to extend the lower pivot bolts closer to the riser or on the riser for that matter it would mimic the natural pivoting of the limbs.....just my 0.02 worth....:darkbeer:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

That press looks fine to me ...It is a cardoza that he has modified some...the cardoza has a cable running between the arms with a crank on the end and allthread running through it...I have been using one of those for many years with success... Its nice when you are at a shoot and dont have your home press with ya...


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

drtnshtr said:


> That press looks fine to me ...It is a cardoza that he has modified some...the cardoza has a cable running between the arms with a crank on the end and allthread running through it...I have been using one of those for many years with success... Its nice when you are at a shoot and dont have your home press with ya...


To each their own I guess. I would use a different design myself. Be carefull


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

goat 834 said:


> No bearings although that would be nice. Yes it is ACME thread 3/4'' x 6 threads, like a c-clamp would have


So what hold and lets the screw turn on the wheel end?


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

goat 834 said:


> No bearings although that would be nice. Yes it is ACME thread 3/4'' x 6 threads, like a c-clamp would have


How long is your ACME thread rod and where did you buy it? Thanks.


----------



## CounterPoint (Dec 9, 2008)

*thanks*

very interesting thread. This DIY section is really nice for a tight wad like myself

Jeremy


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

goat 834 said:


> Here you go. I am not done yet, still need a crank handle.


What guage tubing did you use.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Well I ended up redoing my bow press, the cardoza arms work better not mounted than they do mounted. So I went back to the drawing board and redid the whole thing,,will pics up after I get a section of chain and the rest of it repainted.


----------



## amcardon (Mar 17, 2009)

The promise of pics and none to see??? ;-) Saw your thread and was excited to see what you changed; any chance of getting some pics up?


----------



## Joey7 (Oct 16, 2020)

I know it’s a old post but goat that looks sick


----------

